# TRUENAS permissions



## Jord9857 (Dec 14, 2022)

Hi all,

I've updated my system to TRUENAS 13.0-U3.1 from TRUENAS 12.0 and before that was using FREENAS a while ago

My plugins have also been updated with their jails to the latest, all the other plugins are ok like sonarr which was set up the exact same code however I cannot get radarr to work - it had no gui ('refused the connection', was running etc) after the update so I've re-installed several times using this code to set permissions and it doesn't start the service again or show gui again - used to work on 12.0 and FREENAS

Code:
iocage exec radarr service radarr stop

iocage exec radarr "pw user add media -c media -u 8675309 -d /nonexistent -s /usr/bin/nologin"

iocage exec radarr "pw groupadd -n media -g 8675309"

iocage exec radarr "pw groupmod media -m radarr"

iocage exec radarr chown -R media:media /usr/local/radarr

iocage exec radarr sysrc 'radarr_user=media'

iocage exec radarr sysrc 'radarr_group=media'

iocage exec radarr mkdir -p /downloads

iocage exec radarr chown -R media:media /downloads

iocage exec radarr service radarr start


Tried ps aux then creating users with the same ID as the default radarr user but doesn't seem to make a difference.

The directory is owned by root:wheel beforehand and even going in and changing this to media:media or root:media or back to root:wheel or giving chmod -R 777 to the directory doesn't make a difference.

---

*UPDATE*

Uninstalled & re-installed the plugin a few times, managed to enter these commands so I can stop/start radarr but the web gui isn't displaying on the same IP that it was working on pre doing these commands, radarr is running though as I can ping it

These commands worked setting up radarr & sonarr a while ago but since the update radarr has stopped working - also posted this on the TRUENAS forums but no response as of yet

Tried following the radarr documentation for setting up radarr in FreeBSD, also made sure 'allow_mlock' and 'allow_raw_sockets' are turned on


Any suggestions much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 14, 2022)

Does the jail has
*allow_raw_sockets
allow_mlock



Edit  *jailName/config.json
"allow_raw_sockets": "1",
"allow_mlock": "1",


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 14, 2022)

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
					

Questions about 'derivative FreeBSDs', like  GhostBSD DesktopBSD TrueNAS XigmaNAS OPNsense pfSense PacBSD BSD Router Project NomadBSD helloSystem  should be asked on the forums and/or mailing lists for these specific products. See below for links.  If you still think your questions should be...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

